# Reuben Bites & Creamy Dipping Sauce - TNT



## mish (Jun 24, 2005)

Reuben Bites & Creamy Dipping Sauce

1 (8-oz.) can Refrigerated Crescent Dinner Rolls
1/4 lb. thinly sliced corned beef
2 oz. (1/2 cup) finely shredded Swiss cheese
1/3 cup well-drained sauerkraut

Dipping Sauce
1/2 cup Thousand Island dressing
1 tablespoon milk

Heat oven to 375°F. Unroll dough into 2 long rectangles. Press each to form 12" rectangle; press perforations to seal.

Layer half of corned beef on each dough rectangle, cutting to fit if necessary. Top each with cheese and sauerkraut. Starting at long side, roll up each tightly; seal long edges. 

Place, seam side down, on ungreased cookie sheet; tuck edges under. Bake at 375°F. 12-14 minutes or until golden brown.

Meanwhile, in small bowl, combine dipping sauce ingredients; mix well. To serve, cut warm rolls into 1" slices; place on serving platter. Serve with dipping sauce.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2005)

Mish,

my kids love appetizers on Sundays..I bet we'd elbow each other for these..Thanks for a great idea. 
kadesma


----------



## mish (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome, kadesma.

Love Reuben sammiches. You always whip up terrific goodies for your grand-kiddos. Hope you'll like 'em. (Can I come too?  )


----------



## Lugaru (Jun 25, 2005)

Mish... I like you a lot but you just made me cheat on my diet tonight. I put on my boots and practically ran out for the ingredients for a Ruben. Of course I had a regular sandwich, not "bites" and I use Russian dressing instead of thousand island (I've seen both used but I have no idea which is the right one). Man o man was it worth it though...  unfortunatly (for my diet) I've got more than enought for 2 or 3 more sandwiches so I know what Im having tomorrow and the day after.


----------



## mish (Jun 25, 2005)

Lugaru said:
			
		

> Mish... I like you a lot but you just made me cheat on my diet tonight. I put on my boots and practically ran out for the ingredients for a Ruben. Of course I had a regular sandwich, not "bites" and I use Russian dressing instead of thousand island (I've seen both used but I have no idea which is the right one). Man o man was it worth it though... unfortunatly (for my diet) I've got more than enought for 2 or 3 more sandwiches so I know what Im having tomorrow and the day after.


 
Mmmmm! Mmmmm! Russian Dressing! Hope you won't hate me if I add to tomorrow's course - a side of dilly pickles (those little hot? cherry tomatoes), 'n a side of dijon mustard potato salad. Gotta have a beverage too - how about a Cream soda? (Still thinking on dessert.) It reminds me so much of the great New Yok Delis (I miss). In New Yawk, I'd probably have a slice of NY Cheesecake. Thanks Lugaru  

I'm sooo hungry now.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Welcome, kadesma.
> 
> Love Reuben sammiches. You always whip up terrific goodies for your grand-kiddos. Hope you'll like 'em. (Can I come too?  )


Thanks Mish, 
of course you can come  The door is always open here 
kadesma


----------



## mish (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks, kadesma


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2005)

Thisrecipe looks sooooo good.  What more can I say?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Shunka (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks Mish!! I read your recipe to the hubby yesterday and he asked if I would make it next weekend if he is able to come home. Sounds like a plan to me!!


----------

